# Moïse Amyraut on the infamy of atheism



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 26, 2020)

Now whereas there is no Nation so projectedly Savage, as to be aliens to the belief of existence of some Deity, which mankind ought to adore; no people, who do not essay by some kind of performances to express the sentiments of Devotion and Honour they bear towards him; it is difficult to imagine there should be any persons found of minds so immensely distant from the common conceptions of reason, as to be able resolvedly to deny it. And the reason of the difficulty is this that Notices which are so Universal, having a necessary foundation and firm root in Nature, it must needs be that such as stifle the same in themselves, have in the first place violated and defaced that. ...

For more, see Moïse Amyraut on the infamy of atheism.

N.B. Obviously, I am not a fan of Amyraut's theology as a whole, though he was often quoted with approval by the likes of Francis Turretin, John Owen, and Stephen Charnock in their writings.


----------

